# Thank the Lord!



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdo ... nfl,128620

Man I'm glad this guy isn't a Niner anymore! The Cowboys will NEVER win the SuperBowl as long as this cancer is on the team.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

As early as yesterday afternoon, Tony Romo, TO and Deion Sanders have all called this story B.S.

TO went +100 in his last two games (200 in last game) with touchdown passes, the guy has no reason not to be happy. At this point people are just looking for issues because of his past. 


The boys may not win a superbowl with him, but the 9ers sure as hell aren't going to win one with or without him.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Between having players of poor character, and an owner of HORRIBLE character, I would rather be a Detroit Lions fan than a Dallas Cowboys fan. If the Niner front office is smart and keeps Singletary as Head Coach, they will only get better. The Cowboy's have the most 'talented' team, but will be lucky to even make the play-offs. Good hell, the owner is calling the BEST player on the team a whimp, was a classy organization. :roll:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Terrell Owens is so ridiculous. All he does is seek attention. He has a love affair with himself, and is the biggest team cancer in the league. Any team he is on WILL NOT win a Superbowl. Yeah, he is one of the best wide receivers ever statistically and he has loads of talent, but that does nothing when you are constantly bringing down the rest of your team. 

Terrell Owens cares about one person...himself. I really don't think he could care less about winning a Superbowl.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

buggsz24 said:


> As early as yesterday afternoon, Tony Romo, TO and Deion Sanders have all called this story B.S.
> 
> *TO went +100 in his last two games (200 in last game) with touchdown passes*, the guy has no reason not to be happy. At this point people are just looking for issues because of his past.
> 
> The boys may not win a superbowl with him, but the 9ers sure as hell aren't going to win one with or without him.


TO doesn't have any touchdown passes, and as far as receiving yards go his last game against the Steelers he only had 3 catches for 32 yards and 1 Touchdown.

He is good but I would have to agree with Pro he is a cancer. I am glad the Steelers don't operate like the Cowboys. Trying to buy youself a Superbowl just doesn't work.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jessica Simpson should punch him in the face. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad he's a Cowboy. He's a good player.... he's helped them win games. Sometimes a little eccentricity is tolerable and for what he brings in making folks double cover him, being a deep threat and just a big physical receiver... I'd deal with all the other crap. Sometimes a guy just has to vent.... let him do that and move on. Its not the end of the world, not the first or the last time the Cowboys will have to handle controversy but hey... at least they're not the 49'ers and thats good enough for me.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fatbass said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Between having players of poor character, and an owner of HORRIBLE character, I would rather be a Detroit Lions fan than a Dallas Cowboys fan. If the Niner front office is smart and keeps Singletary as Head Coach, they will only get better. The Cowboy's have the most 'talented' team, but will be lucky to even make the play-offs. Good hell, the owner is calling the BEST player on the team a whimp, was a classy organization. :roll:
> ...


 :lol: 
I don't know why, but that actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Harumph? Is that spanish?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It's gotta be a tough year for pro to be a sports fan. The utes are going to the BCS, the niners are going to get a 10 ten pick in the draft, and the cowboys might make the playoffs.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Cowboys = America's Team


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Cowboys = America's Team


Any team dubbed "America's Team" is a team I want nothing to do with.

Cowboys, Yankees, Lakers..... _/O


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > Cowboys = America's Team
> ...


I heard some folks talking the other day about how cool it would be if Utah got a NFL franchise. I just laughed... they can't fill college stadiums, can't fill the Delta Center (I hate the ESA name), can't get full crowds for any of the sports around here but they want a pro football franchise? Where do they think they're going to get that fan base from? Just pick a team in a "real" big city and become a fan.... idiots. We don't win championships here... we just destroy season long hopes.... so why would any team want to come to SLC as a base?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> [they can't fill college stadiums, can't fill the Delta Center (I hate the ESA name),


AS I recall they have sold out all of the utah games for the last two to three years and the ESA name does suck but they have been selling out there for the last years or so. So they are selling out. Hockey is getting more people every year and the indoor football is growing. But I dont see utah with a NFL team it wount happen.If Larry H miller was not LDS im shure he would work on getting a NFL team for some more money.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Screw a NFL team. Lets get a MLB team. National league please.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > [they can't fill college stadiums, can't fill the Delta Center (I hate the ESA name),
> ...


They may have sold tickets but the stands are far from full.... even at jazz games. Probably about the only game the Utes had this season that was full might have been the BYU game.... the ones I saw had plenty of seats left.... thats what Im saying. They're not even going to consider Utah for a NFL team if people won't show up so its a money making deal. We're not nearly "big market" enough for that.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Screw a NFL team. Lets get a MLB team. National league please.


Fixed you say a lot of stupid things, but this one tops the list. :wink: :lol: :mrgreen: I need an avatar for you are a douche bag. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: _(O)_ Also you can screw any NFL football team you want, what ever floats your boat, 1-I likes screwing Chevy's so maybe it isn't that bad after all. :lol:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

There are a couple problems here.

First, it looks like area football will be going out of business http://sports.yahoo.com/top/news?slug=ap-aflinlimbo&prov=ap&type=lgns

Second, Utah is a basketball state, not football. As much as I love football, no team is coming to Utah. Do you really think Utahns are going to fill a 50,000 seat stadium on a SUNDAY?!

Third, I would rather watch little league than the National League! Put down the Peyote, Fixed! We all know that the American league is the superior league. The National league is where power hitters and top pitching prospects go to DIE!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Do you really think Utahns are going to fill a 50,000 seat stadium on a SUNDAY?!


Of course not !!! Sunday's are what golf is made for !!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> [
> Of course not !!! Sunday's are what golf is made for !!! :roll: :roll:


ant that right.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

.45 said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really think Utahns are going to fill a 50,000 seat stadium on a SUNDAY?!
> ...


I don't know....the Deer Creek Ward is always well attended!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> Screw a NFL team. Lets get a MLB team. National league please.


You just want that so you can see your beloved cubbies come to town and get spanked here too.

As far as football goes I think they would have a great fan base...look at the jazz they have had one of the best home court advantages in the league and there is just something different between football fans and basketball fans. People would come from all over to see games.

Just my .02


----------

